# Bruised Rib - Any Ointment ?



## wayne miles (Mar 13, 2008)

I have acquired a bruised rib, all sources say it will take 3-6 weeks to heal. Is there anything to be applied topically that might ease the soreness ?

Thanks


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Use witch hazel or a hitch hazel tincture. The witch hazel you can find just about anywhere next to the bottles of alcohol. The tincture you might have to find at a health food store. 
Just use it like a cold compress and keep it in place with an ace bandage. Help get rid of the pain and clears up the bruise faster. 
http://health.howstuffworks.com/wel...rbal-remedies/witch-hazel-herbal-remedies.htm


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Arnica cream helped mine.


----------

